# "Missing" (ABC) - Why Aren't YOU Watching?



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

OK... granted, last week's big reveal was easily predictable (since the pilot), but I have to wonder why this show isn't doing any better.

I realize that Ashley Judd is not the big name she once was, and the plot sounds like something Liam Neeson might be in, but between the shooting locations and the action, this sometimes comes off as more of a big budget film than a weekly television series, yet the ratings aren't doing well.

Just curious as to what reasons those who aren't watching the show have for not watching it.

~Alan


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

I am liking this show, to a point..... It's a bit like a female Jason Bourne....


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was about to quit recording it, but then her dead husband showed up last episode. Now I hafta watch it LOL


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm recording but haven't watched any yet. If they don't show all the episodes I'll likely delete it unwatched.

I really can't recall Ashley Judd ever being a 'big name'.  The only reason I'm really aware of her at all is she married race car driver in a racing series I used to follow.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

This country seems to have a fetish for moronic sitcoms and reality shows. Look at the popularity of crap like How I met Your Mother Survivor and the truly execrable Two and a Half Men.
Anything not in those categories has a hard time not being automatically ignored by the sheep.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been recording it but have not watched any episodes yet. My hesitation is really the storyline. Let's say the show is a "hit" and ABC renews it for another year, then another, etc. How long can the kid be kidnapped for? This show doesn't seem to be setup for longevity.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

klang said:


> I'm recording but haven't watched any yet. If they don't show all the episodes I'll likely delete it unwatched.
> 
> I really can't recall Ashley Judd ever being a 'big name'.  The only reason I'm really aware of her at all is she married race car driver in a racing series I used to follow.


I've known who Ashley Judd was since she was involved in that big "Sisters" rape story that introduced George Clooney to the show, and followed her to what is her biggest success... "Double Jeopardy," but she didn't take the best roles after that. 

Granted, I might have known who she was prior due to her family, but that was the first time I ever paid attention to her.



Red Orc said:


> This country seems to have a fetish for moronic sitcoms and reality shows. Look at the popularity of crap like How I met Your Mother Survivor and the truly execrable Two and a Half Men.
> Anything not in those categories has a hard time not being automatically ignored by the sheep.


I like HIMYM... 



RunnerFL said:


> I've been recording it but have not watched any episodes yet. My hesitation is really the storyline. Let's say the show is a "hit" and ABC renews it for another year, then another, etc. How long can the kid be kidnapped for? This show doesn't seem to be setup for longevity.


Yeah... same with "Prison Break" for me. If they had kept it to a limited story-line, it would have been a considerably stronger show than what would happened... where they spent a good majority of the series attempting to stretch it out. 

With the ratings, I doubt "Missing" will be back, but aside from one majorly predictable reveal last week, it's been a VERY strong show in my book. AJ's acting is great... it looks like the show is shot on location, the characters are good, and the action is pretty good too.

I also thought the "Castle" reference last week was great as well! :eek2: 

~Alan


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

Alan Gordon said:


> I've known who Ashley Judd was since she was involved in that big "Sisters" rape story that introduced George Clooney to the show, and followed her to what is her biggest success... "Double Jeopardy," but she didn't take the best roles after that.
> 
> Granted, I might have known who she was prior due to her family, but that was the first time I ever paid attention to her.
> 
> ...


**********************************************


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Red Orc said:


> I like The Big Bang Theory so I guess I'm not completely silly SITCOM free


I watch a small percentage of sitcoms. I don't care for most, but I enjoy laughing, so if I find one that makes me laugh, I'll watch it.

Nothing wrong with them in principle...

~Alan


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

klang said:


> I'm recording but haven't watched any yet. If they don't show all the episodes I'll likely delete it unwatched.


This.



klang said:


> I really can't recall Ashley Judd ever being a 'big name'.  The only reason I'm really aware of her at all is she married race car driver in a racing series I used to follow.


Not this. In fact, I knew she was a Kentucky Basketball fan, know who her sister and mom are, and several movies she's been in - but I didn't know she was married to a race car driver.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Not this. In fact, I knew she was a Kentucky Basketball fan, know who her sister and mom are, and several movies she's been in - but I didn't know she was married to a race car driver.


I knew it, but since I don't follow racing, I don't remember his name.

He's Italian, and I can picture his face. That's about all I remember...

~Alan


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

All the episodes are on my dvr, I hope to watch them sometime, but right now I have too many series and not enough time... Revenge, Once Upon a Time, Fairly Legal, Mad Men, Suits and a couple of others. 

From what I read previously, MISSING was targeted at an international audience, so if it does well overseas, maybe it has a better chance.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright, I'll have to jump in here. We record and watch it. But....

People aren't watching it live because it's on at 8:00 opposite "American Idol" plus "The Big Bang Theory" which outscores "AI" in the ratings for the first half hour.

Then there is the show itself which frankly is uneven at best. Sorry, but for me one of the worst recent scenes in television was watching Judd on foot chasing after a twin-engine airplane, then she sort of collapses on the runway hysterical. Come on, really? For me there's too much overplayed drama.

Who didn't suspect husband/dad was alive? Come on, it's the spy game they're in. She really never wondered, even for a moment?

The actor in this show I really like Cliff Curtis. He was great as Reuben 'Rabbit' Palchuk in the one-season drama "Trauma." Judd's just ok.

Finally, ABC ordered just 10 episodes. I suspect that may be all we'll see.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

The concept doesn't seem to lend itself to a multi-22-episode-per-year show. If it takes her literally YEARS to find her son, it would drag that storyline along for far too long, and once she does find him, the show is over, isn't it?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> I knew it, but since I don't follow racing, I don't remember his name.
> 
> He's Italian, and I can picture his face. That's about all I remember...
> 
> ~Alan


He's Scottish. Dario Franchitti.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dario_Franchitti


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Then there is the show itself which frankly is uneven at best. Sorry, but for me one of the worst recent scenes in television was watching Judd on foot chasing after a twin-engine airplane, then she sort of collapses on the runway hysterical. Come on, really? For me there's too much overplayed drama.


I do not have kids, but I imagine if I was in her situation, I probably would do the same. I looked at it completely different than you.

As for the plot twist last week?! Yeah, that was worthy of an eye roll... I've been saying that was the case since the pilot. I do think it can be overlooked both from the point of the writing, as well as from the point of Becca.



phrelin said:


> The actor in this show I really like Cliff Curtis. He was great as Reuben 'Rabbit' Palchuk in the one-season drama "Trauma." Judd's just ok.


Vice versa for me... 



phrelin said:


> Finally, ABC ordered just 10 episodes. I suspect that may be all we'll see.


I suspect it will be one and done. I'm enjoying it though...



RunnerFL said:


> He's Scottish. Dario Franchitti.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dario_Franchitti


Weird... I know I've read articles that referred to him as Italian. I just assumed that was correct...

~Alan


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Weird... I know I've read articles that referred to him as Italian. I just assumed that was correct...


If they were audio interviews you would have known for sure he wasn't Italian. lol


----------



## revm1m (Jul 2, 2006)

I watched first 3 episodes last night and will watch the forth one tomorrow, so far me & my wife love the show. Hopefully it will not be canceled.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It not tuning me on.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> OK... granted, last week's big reveal was easily predictable (since the pilot), but I have to wonder why this show isn't doing any better.
> 
> I realize that Ashley Judd is not the big name she once was, and the plot sounds like something Liam Neeson might be in, but between the shooting locations and the action, this sometimes comes off as more of a big budget film than a weekly television series, yet the ratings aren't doing well.
> 
> ...


For me, I saw the previews and thought to myself, I've already seen this show and oddly enough, it starred Ashley Judd (I didn't remember the name of the movie until I saw it in the thread). I thought the movie was OK but didn't really have any interest in seeing a TV show that was going to be exactly the same thing.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I been watching and like the show. I don't mind ten episode and out.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RunnerFL said:


> If they were audio interviews you would have known for sure he wasn't Italian. lol


Indeed... :lol:



Getteau said:


> For me, I saw the previews and thought to myself, I've already seen this show and oddly enough, it starred Ashley Judd (I didn't remember the name of the movie until I saw it in the thread). I thought the movie was OK but didn't really have any interest in seeing a TV show that was going to be exactly the same thing.


Some BIG similarities aside, "Missing" and "Double Jeopardy" are considerably different in my eyes.

I find the show to be far more enjoyable than what the previews led me to believe.



yosoyellobo said:


> I been watching and like the show. I don't mind ten episode and out.


A cliff-hanger would suck, and I'm afraid that's probably what they'll do, but ditto...

~Alan


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

I just watched episodes 2 & 3 yesterday and I was fairly impressed. The scene with here running after an airplane didn't bother me. I don't have any kids but if I saw some troglodyte forcing one of my nieces or nephews into an airplane I would do the same thing.
Ten episodes sounds about right to me. Whatever they do I really hope they don't end up like The Mentalist. The whole point of the show is Patrick Jane looking for Red John. If they find Red John the show is basically over. So they drag it out and tease us with it every once in a while to try to keep us watching (Didn't work with me).
Missing is the same thing. It's about Ashley Judd's character looking for her kidnapped son. Once she finds her son the show is over unless they spend three years teasing us with it like the Mentalist does.



Alan Gordon said:


> Indeed... :lol:
> 
> Some BIG similarities aside, "Missing" and "Double Jeopardy" are considerably different in my eyes.
> 
> ...


If they go the cliffhanger route I'm done. 
I got tired of cliff hangers about ten years ago. All they are is a childish way to try to keep you watching when the next season starts. If A show is good cliffhangers are not necessary - the viewers will come back on their own.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Red Orc said:


> I got tired of cliff hangers about ten years ago. All they are is a childish way to try to keep you watching when the next season starts. If A show is good cliffhangers are not necessary - the viewers will come back on their own.


Cliffhangers aren't just a way to get viewers to come back for the next season. They also serve as a way to get rid of a cast member, or members, who do not renew their contracts.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Red Orc said:


> ...I got tired of cliff hangers about ten years ago. All they are is a childish way to try to keep you watching when the next season starts. If A show is good cliffhangers are not necessary - the viewers will come back on their own.


I spent a good part of my childhood watching cliffhangers in the form of 'serials' at Saturday morning matinees at my local theater. Very compelling fare for a child.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Who didn't suspect husband/dad was alive? Come on, it's the spy game they're in. She really never wondered, even for a moment?


I think the idea is that she accepted it since her son supposedly actually witnessed his death. If she can't believe her kid, who can she believe?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> I also thought the "Castle" reference last week was great as well! :eek2:
> 
> ~Alan


Okay. I think I missed that one... What was it?

- Merg


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Okay. I think I missed that one... What was it?
> 
> - Merg


On the cover of Carradine's book was a blurb recommendation from Richard Castle.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> On the cover of Carradine's book was a blurb recommendation from Richard Castle.


Ya know, I saw that and it didn't even register... :lol:

- Merg


----------

